# leo's for sale !!



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

hi dudes 
i have 2 young leopards that i rescued from a man who was using them as bait for his monitor. They are roughly 9 months old i think but a little on the small side and need feeding up. I have been keeping them for roughly 5 months and they are looking loads better then they were however as much as i love ma herps im in to much bigger lizards and am running out of space. I will sell with the viv if needed.

open to offers or swaps 
lizzie 
thanks for lookin : victory:


----------



## jk2682 (Jul 4, 2009)

what area r u in?


----------



## Terence Fisher (Jul 3, 2009)

what area and what type of leopard gecko is it ?


----------

